# Restoring Tyco track



## suckfish

okay guys i've got a couple of question, i've got a old tyco track that has been sitting in boxes for many years. What's the best way to bring it back to life? seems that it has dead spots when i tried setting it up.. What should i clean it with? doesn't seem to have and rust or anything? Thanks for any help as I have over 100' of it..?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

You may have to touch the rails on each end with a small wire wheel on a dremel.
They oxidize and may be almost the same color as the rail. I also take a small stardard 
screw driver and pull the rails out just a bit to increase the connectivity of the rail.
These two actions help the continuity throughout the layout quite a bit.
Then I wipe down the surface with WD40.


----------



## suckfish

I was thinking something like that thanks for the tip.. Boy i've got a lot to do but really hate to let the track sit.. I'll let you know how I make out..


----------



## Grandcheapskate

If you've got a Dremel, just use a small grinding stone and touch the ends of the rails (where it connects to the next piece) to knock off any corrosion. Then clean all the rails down with very fine sandpaper.

You could now assemble the track if you wanted. The remaining steps are done each time you want to clean the track.

Wipe down each piece with alcohol or (something like) Formula 409. After you do that, run down all the rails a second time with sandpaper (very lightly) as this removes any left over cleaner. Then wipe down with a clean, dry rag.

And go racing.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This is absolutely the most important step....



Grandcheapskate said:


> And go racing.
> 
> Joe


----------



## mjrfd99

I use a Bright Boy eraser I got from a train shop. I think ink erasers work well to. When I clean a track electrical connection I put a small spot of di electric grease on every connection. Earlier layouts I rushed to build always would develop dead spots. I've had 0 power issues after I put a layout together w/this system. Yes it takes time but you won't have power connectivity issues later.


----------



## suckfish

Thanks for all the tips guys in the process of remodeling my Man Room right now.. New ceiling and sheet rock going up next.. Trying to make it a dust free environment moving my wood shop out into garage.. I'll post pic's when I get more done.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

We like pics of all stages dude. Post away.


----------



## mjrfd99

suckfish said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys in the process of remodeling my Man Room right now.. New ceiling and sheet rock going up next.. Trying to make it a dust free environment moving my wood shop out into garage.. I'll post pic's when I get more done.


Smart to complete the room first. Sky blue walls here.


----------

